# AAA Plus and Passport Photos



## pcgirl54 (Jun 1, 2006)

Did you know that if you have a AAA Plus membership you qualify for free passport photos?


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 2, 2006)

No, and it's nice to know.
Along these lines, we just did it for a family of 4. I called around and found that the chain CVS does them cheaply. They charge $8 for a sheet, and can fit 6 photos on a sheet. They put 2 photos of 3 of us on one sheet, put two photos on a separate sheet, and only charged us $8.
Another photo place wanted $20 per person (!)
Moral of the story -- call around for the best deal.


----------



## calgal (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you know if the free photos apply to dependent children in the family? We have AAAplus and 4 kids.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 2, 2006)

AAA Plus benefits vary depending on which club you belong to and also in the state, if the club covers more than one state.

-David


----------



## lauran24 (Jun 2, 2006)

Or, you could have a family member or friend take a digital pic of you in front of a sheet and print them out yourself, for 16 cents at Sams Club/Costco.


----------



## rsonc (Jun 2, 2006)

I just paid $30 for 3 people for passport photos.. and I am a AAAPlus member.. just joined.. I wish I know about that. 

I will have to see what other things I am missing out on. 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## fnewman (Jun 2, 2006)

lauran24 said:
			
		

> Or, you could have a family member or friend take a digital pic of you in front of a sheet and print them out yourself, for 16 cents at Sams Club/Costco.


Yes, but bear in mind that the Passport Service will not accept photos from all printing processes.  I once had the one I had printed at home returned because they said it would not withstand the heat required to mount in the passport.  I would guess that most of the commerical processes used today are ok, however.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 2, 2006)

fnewman said:
			
		

> Yes, but bear in mind that the Passport Service will not accept photos from all printing processes.  I once had the one I had printed at home returned because they said it would not withstand the heat required to mount in the passport.  I would guess that most of the commerical processes used today are ok, however.


My current passport photo was printed on my dye-sub printer at home. No issues with passport services. My understanding is they don't accept ink-jet or laser printed photos, but that may have changed since I renewed a couple years ago.

Pat


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 3, 2006)

When we got passport photos a few years ago, mine was free, but we had to pay for the kids because they were not listed on the account (nor old enough to drive). As suggested above, it may vary from office to office.

Sheila


----------



## Kel (Jun 3, 2006)

My husband and I renewed our passports within the last two years.  We took digital pictures of each other and printed them on photo paper on our inkjet printer.  No problems.

Happy travels.


----------

